# Facility Robbed Last night!



## Ocean (Oct 23, 2011)

:evil: :evil: 

We happened to stop by the facility this morning to grab some keyboards for targets at the shooting range, and found the back door, which we thought was quite stout, had been broken in to.

We called the cops, who came and dusted for prints and swabbed for DNA. They also took footprints from shoes and tire prints.

There is a train track behind us and I tracked the perp's trail through the woods, down the tracks about a quarter mile, and into the other set of woods across the tracks, to a place where the blacktop ends. That is where he loads it all up.

We are 99% sure of who it is, and here's the thing, HE DOESN'T Expect us to be here today.

He left some of the goods in the woods, and we are going to leave the door open.

My manager will be camping out in the shop and I will be staying all night in the woods near the items he left.

We are both packing and have been told by the sheriffs we can use force to subdue this idiot if he shows again.


He got away with about $3-$4,000 in laptops, cell phones, copper wire and tools, but didn't take the RAM or Processors(too stoopid!)

It is Sunday, so he couldn't have sold anything yet.

We know where he sells his metals, and will be there when they open in the am, as well as hitting the pawn shops.

This little bitch is going down!




I


----------



## Ocean (Oct 23, 2011)

We have learned a valuable lesson, and a not too expensive one.

This week we will have security cameras and are going to rescue a bad dog from the pound across the street. We will call him Kujoe the Protector. :lol: 

We had more opportunities to learn this past week, and I remarked to one of my employees, "Lessons learned through pain are ingrained more deeply than lessons learned through pleasure."

We have learned our lessons and will take steps to prevent this type of thing from happening again.


----------



## Ocean (Oct 23, 2011)

Will post update tomorrow after my night of bivouac in hiding amongst the forest creatures.

I come to spring upon the thief in the night.

HE DREW FIRST BLOOD!


----------



## seawolf (Oct 23, 2011)

Ocean. Be real careful, if you hurt the perp off of the owner’s property you might learn another deeply ingrained lesson. 
You can be sued and the d*&^d court system will probably find in the perps favor. 
Thieves are job security for the courts and police.
Also the dog is not a good idea. Perps can't or won't read if signs are posted and the owner become liable. (Been there done that)
Good luck and sorry to hear you got hit. Mark


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. As you might remember I went thru the same a few months ago but they didn't take anything. I figure it was kids. But I did the same thing you did but was not successful in getting my revenge. I hope you will be successful in your endevour. Just make sure you shoot him at your door. And if he lives he will probably sue you and win in court. But some one did get a Ford 9" rear end from my shop the other day. But I have an old AC compressor for them. :twisted:


----------



## Smack (Oct 24, 2011)

Just set up some Claymores...that'll stop em. Jk


----------



## sena (Oct 24, 2011)

Ocean said:


> :evil: :evil:
> 
> We happened to stop by the facility this morning to grab some keyboards for targets at the shooting range, and found the back door, which we thought was quite stout, had been broken in to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my God Jack,I just realized you were talking about YOUR building! Get 'em brotha! Give me a call if you want me to come up there.


----------



## darshevo (Oct 24, 2011)

Not that I like to see anyone get robbed, but it really sucks when it's someone like you Jack. Obviously you are in business to make money, but you take care of your customers on a different plane of existence than most places do. I hope you find them, recover your stuff AND put the hurt on em

-Lance


----------



## Geo (Oct 24, 2011)

seems like the laws lean toward the crooks.if you hurt someone thats robbing you then your the bad guy.if you hook a fence charger to a doorknob and some one falls when they touch it and breaks their neck you can be charged with murder and lord forbid you actually attack someone thats on your property thats not supposed to be there.my cousin shot a man in his home one time that was fighting with him,it was just some friends over drinking and getting rowdy and one ol boy just got drunk and wanted to fight.my cousin tried to make him leave and the guy started hitting him.my cousin grabbed his shotgun to scare the guy into leaving and the boy grabbed the barrel and tried to jerk the gun from my cousin and it went off taking half the guys arm with it. my cousin was arrested and spent six months in the county jail for assault with a deadly weapon.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 24, 2011)

Here in Pennsylvania we had the Castle Doctrine Law enacted;

http://www.berksmontnews.com/articles/2011/06/28/tri_county_record/news/doc4e0a2a3512153664857779.txt?viewmode=fullstory

I don't know how many criminals are smart enough to know about it until its too late.

Jim


----------



## Ocean (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, day after, and I've calmed down considerably. :lol: 

We spent a restless night with one person in the facility and one (me) in the woods watching over the cache of goods. :shock: 

The guy did not return, but we have pieced together everything about this guy but his legal name.

We know where to find him and who he lives/works with, but the detective told me they haven't had time to run his prints and want to be careful and not spook him and him dump our items.

I am resigned to the fact we may have lost these items and I figure it is an inexpensive lesson in the long run.

I am glad I didn't shoot someone in my anger. Even though I may have been within my rights to do so, I don't want that on my shoulders if I don't have to have it there.

My employee WAS surprised by a wild hog in the night though, and loosed off a cannon shot to scare it away, which brought me running with wild thoughts of dead intruders and a bloody scene.

Scared the S--T out of me! :lol: 

Thanks for all of the well wishers!

I will let you know the outcome.

Damn tired right now.

PS: the deputies told us to drag him into the facility before shooting him also!


----------



## Ocean (Oct 24, 2011)

Will be setting up security cameras and beefy door locks this week!


----------



## sena (Oct 24, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Will be setting up security cameras and beefy door locks this week!



now a days they steal the cameras too.. please make it some protective cover


----------



## Claudie (Oct 24, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Scared the S--T out of me! :lol:



I bet it did! :shock:


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Oct 24, 2011)

In the last eight years, this has happened to me twice. Home not business. It almost happened a third time while I was in the shower, but my dog went to the back door and scared them off. I had just gotten out of the shower, had enough time to put on my pants and boots.... . .and grab my mossberg. Long story short, being robbed sucks. The feeling of violation leaves you with acid in your mouth. I lived in a crappy part of town... I'm a student.. so we don't usually live in the ritzy parts. Regardless, scum are all over.. no matter where you live. I really hope this was just a one time thing, but statistically, a place that has been hit once will usually get hit again. It's expensive to fortify your home or place of business to maximum effect without having someone look at it like the branch dividian compound or Ruby Ridge. You might be able to chat up the local patrolman, and ask him to swing by in the beginning and end of his shift. Even that little presence can make a difference, and it's not like it's really all that much more work. Those are your tax dollars anyways. My property is extremely well defined now. It wasn't cheap, but I'm willing to spend a little for peace of mind. Hope this guy trips on his crank, and gets caught. Recovering you goods would be nice, but seeing him in cuffs is sometime sweet enough. Best of luck with all this, and sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your situation.
Have had it happen to myself twice.
I have found the best deterrent is several motion senser lights and a barking dog or two.
best wishes
Tom C.


----------



## kuma (Oct 24, 2011)

Ocean , I sincerley hope it all works out O.K. for you in the end chief , :shock: 
Just tonight I came home with a tasty little golf club (from a skip , get in!  ) to deffend my own. I know a well known local 'junkie' who seriously screwed over a family member of mine very recently , and even though the local paper said that they can't be named for 'legal' reasons , I figured that I hadn't signed anything so it was game. I publicly named and shamed them. (They actualy had the gall to go to their lawyers and the police over it! , didn't work out for them though , I was in the right , ;-) )
I like my new club , it's lighter and way easier to swing than my bowling pin , :mrgreen: 
Do what you've gotta do to protect your own , boss , no shame , no mercy.
If I lived in the states , I'd be armed to the teeth.
I wish you all the very best and send my kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## Geo (Oct 25, 2011)

i have several guns,long guns and pistols.im planning on buying my 14 year old a 22 marlin repeater for Christmas. my wife isnt a terrible shot with a pistol but she said she would feel better with the 410. my whole family loves to shoot and most of my neighbors are armed and we like to stay on each others good side because i fully expect one of them to protect my family and property in the case that im not home just like i would do for them. i accidently called the police to my neighbors wife because i seen someone going through their window one day, i hit 911 and went over there with my 12 gauge.the dispatch told me not to confront whoever it was and a unit was on the way. shucks, i wasnt going to confront them at all. i was going to confront their vehical and make it surrender. it was my neighbors wife with her sister, she went to her sisters house and left her sisters without her keys and had to break in to get inside.they werent angry and even thanked me for watching out for them.i have a 60 pound red nose pit someone would have to get past to get to my stuff, he looks like hooch from the movie. a real junkyard dog.


----------



## Ocean (Oct 25, 2011)

We would love to get a dog, but just can't because there would be no way for it to go outside for the long hours between end of work day and beginning of next.

Thanks for all of the support. I love this place.

PS, was in the paper/internet site for our local news, so I got some concerned phone calls last night.


----------



## Ocean (Oct 25, 2011)

OK, update:

2 of the guys suspected went to my brother-in-laws electronics recycling facility asking if he bout the kind of things they stole from us!

We are working on a sting!

These dumb asses are going to jail on felony charges!


----------



## Ocean (Oct 25, 2011)

Both my B-I-L and myself are staying at our facilities tonight.

We have placed large bolts the doors of my facility that go through the metal into the brick walls.

I am armed to the teeth, pistol, shotgun, and a Bowie knife.

Also have Ninja Throwing Stars, Nunchucks, Chinese Finger Traps, and have set up 3000 rat traps. :lol: 

They were back a 2nd time today, and we bought some items form them, and played it off like everything was cool, but I caught one of them eyeing our cell phones on the processing table.

I found out these guys are scrappers and one of them recently got a huge fine from the Fl Dep. EPA for dumping some bad shit somewhere.

The detective working our case thinks they are in need of a lot of cash and are eyeing the 2 facilities for another take.

I hope they come to mine tonight. I am tired of wondering if I've been hit again.

Soon we are installing motion sensors, cameras, and an alarm.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Oct 25, 2011)

Throwing stars...check... Chinese finger traps.. check. We're all set for the sting. I laughed out loud. Oh Steven Segal.. you have ruined us. Glad you're making progress with these crooks.


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2011)

Someone told me about this last night and I had no idea it was you. Your shop isn't too far from my house, so it has me rethinking the security of my stuff. Hopefully everything works out for you and the guy gets whats coming to him.


----------



## Ocean (Oct 25, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> Throwing stars...check... Chinese finger traps.. check. We're all set for the sting. I laughed out loud. Oh Steven Segal.. you have ruined us. Glad you're making progress with these crooks.



LOL!!! I always try to see the bright side and find humor in all situations. It keeps me sane. :lol: 


This is a live report from the scene. 8:00pm and all is well.

I am barricaded behind 2 flimsy sound walls that separate desks, and have my trusty "ratchet in my waist", shotgun in the corner, beer opened, and ready to act if need be.

I've got my head lamp and am shirtless in the heat.

Every little sound makes me jump...


----------



## Geo (Oct 25, 2011)

"SSSHHHHH" "did you hear that?" "BLAM" and another mouse goes to mouse heaven. the spanish word for rat is the same word they use for thief.


----------



## Ocean (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh S--T!

Something fell in the warehouse (attached to the offices) and scared the be-jesus out of me!


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 25, 2011)

If the traps dont work contact Chuck Norris he will just have to think about them and they will arrest themselves. :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

3,000 RAT TRAPS!!! :shock: Ohhhh, I pity those fools... I can see them already, looking like Wile E. Coyote! :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Oct 25, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> If the traps dont work contact Chuck Norris he will just have to think about them and they will arrest themselves. :lol:



do you by chance play "world of warcraft"? :lol:


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahhh.. .Chuck Norris. Don't get me started... Did you know... Chuck Norris does not tea bag the ladies... he potato sacks them..still cracks me up.. . the list goes on. On a more serious note though, I would avoid the beer with loaded firearms on a stakeout. If you "capa-foo", sobriety is going to come up.


----------



## Oz (Oct 26, 2011)

Ocean said:


> We would love to get a dog, but just can't because there would be no way for it to go outside for the long hours between end of work day and beginning of next.


Dogs can be easily paper trained as pups as most know, adult dogs can be as well.



Ocean said:


> I am barricaded behind 2 flimsy sound walls that separate desks, and have my trusty "ratchet in my waist", shotgun in the corner, beer opened, and ready to act if need be.


I sure hope you are joking about the beer on an armed stake-out of a felon. I can see you now in front of the judge after you have shot a perpetrator "your honor, of course I was of sound mind and judgement as I lay in wait drinking with gun in hand expecting the opportunity to shoot someone".


----------



## notch (Oct 26, 2011)

Who knows, these guys might have learned their trade here. I would go silent.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 26, 2011)

You guys are all dillusional......the cops are gonna show up,theres a dead bloody body laying in the floor,Jack stumbles out from behind a desk,"It's ok ocifers,I got him....now who wants a drink?" (as he holds up a six pack with 3 missing).


----------



## joem (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm just glad it did not turn out to be a daylight armed robbery. Chances are this scrap may end up right back at your place anyway but It would have been an exciting story had this perp returned.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 26, 2011)

How do you be sure that the thieves aren't reading this forum and staying one step ahead of you? :|


----------



## Ocean (Oct 26, 2011)

Trust me when I say that these guys probably can't read, but I will be discrete from now on when discussing the case.

Was not drunk last night, just had a couple of beers over a 8 hour period.

Thanks everyone for your votes of support and suggestions.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 26, 2011)

The best security system I have found is a Female red nose pit.
Very clean and will not mess where she lives. She'll hold it for hours if need be wiating to get outside, even then she takes it as far outback as she can since she doesn't like to play in it.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 26, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Thanks everyone for your votes of support


I am off tomorrow,but I have concerts friday and saturday......I need to just go up there tonight,or tomorrow night.You think I am hot headed on the forum???? I'll wrap a truss plate backwards around a baseball bat!!! They'll wish the cops found them before I did.


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 26, 2011)

Geo said:


> TXWolfie said:
> 
> 
> > If the traps dont work contact Chuck Norris he will just have to think about them and they will arrest themselves. :lol:
> ...


Actually I used to but bills and my time are worth more then playing. I used that quote way before it really became mainstream and thought it would be funny and make some giggle.


----------



## darshevo (Oct 27, 2011)

niteliteone said:


> The best security system I have found is a Female red nose pit.
> Very clean and will not mess where she lives. She'll hold it for hours if need be wiating to get outside, even then she takes it as far outback as she can since she doesn't like to play in it.



Not saying she wouldn't rip an arm off under the right circumstances, but that is one of the happiest looking dogs I have ever seen


----------



## Ocean (Oct 29, 2011)

HAH!!! :lol: 

Told you these were some dumb XXXXXXX! (the term *moron* is more acceptable------Harold)

Some people showed up late yesterday evening with 5 broken cell phones, wanting to sell them to us.

THEY WERE OUR PHONES!

These people got them from the person we KNEW was the thief.

They identified him exactly and by name!!!

They are going to help the investigator working the case ID the guy Mon or Tuesday or risk going to prison themselves for possession of stolen goods.

They DO NOT WANT prison, and are pissed at the guy, so are cooperating.

WOO-HOO!


----------



## kuma (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice , 8) 
Wishing you all the best with it , and sending my kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## notch (Oct 29, 2011)

Ocean said:


> HAH!!! :lol:
> 
> Told you these were some dumb XXXXXXX!!
> 
> ...



I think these guys should be nominated for the 'Dumbest Hammer in the Bag ' Award

They're in the Bag. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 29, 2011)

Congradulation's, still dosen't make up for what you have been thru.


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 29, 2011)

Ocean---

It sounds like you will be doing your community a big favor!


----------

